# EI dosing amounts



## padlock (30 Dec 2009)

> NPK (Nitrogen + Phosphorus + Potassium) Mixture for 20 Gallon Tank
> 1 month = 4 Weeks
> 3 doses of NPK per week
> Therefore there are 12 doses of NPK per month
> ...



Hi!
I understand the above and want to do it for my dosing scheme but the salts i have are mono-potassium phosphate and potassium nitrate as well as the trace elements mix, all from AE, i have no magnesium sulfate. I like the idea of having them all in one bottle and just using the syringe once to dose them all. secondly my tank is 63 litre's before displacement.
how much of each salt should i put into 600ml of water and does it need to be RO or regular tapwater??

sorry for the onslaught of questions but i really want to get it all right this time, my new-year resolution, stop mucking about with my planted tank   

Paul


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Dec 2009)

Hi,
MgSO4 isnt always needed, I dont use it.

You have to keep the Micros & macros in seperate bottles otherwise the iron & phosphate may react.

Tapwater is fine.

Are you wanting the amount of salt to add in tsp or grams?


----------



## padlock (30 Dec 2009)

so will i keep the trace in a seperate bottle? well could you tell me in both? i don't know how much is a teaspoon, i know we've got three different types of teaspoon here and they're all different sizes..... and there's also a possibility my chemistry teacher will let me use one of the digital scales out of school..


----------



## CeeJay (31 Dec 2009)

Hi padlock


			
				padlock said:
			
		

> i don't know how much is a teaspoon,


I have seen a table somewhere that gave specific grams per teaspoon of the various powders you have, but I can't find it just now. But if you allowed 6 grams per teaspoon you will not be far out


----------



## chris1004 (31 Dec 2009)

Hi, 

You can work it out from this dosing calculator, which is from James's planted tank website, very usefull article.

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/calculator.htm



Or here on Chuck's planted aquarium page where % makup levels and teaspoon - gram conversions are also given.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_dosage_calc.htm


Its worth noting that they don't tie up exactly (not sure why or which one is right) but as only a ball park figure is required its not that important. 


Regards, Chris.


----------



## padlock (31 Dec 2009)

but seeing as the different teaspoons are all different sizes then which one is the 6 grams??


----------



## daniel19831123 (31 Dec 2009)

There is a conversion from spoon measure to gram on aquatic plant central under the fertilator tool. Different salt measured differently when weight with spoon and scale.


----------



## chris1004 (31 Dec 2009)

padlock said:
			
		

> but seeing as the different teaspoons are all different sizes then which one is the 6 grams??



Don't worry about it to much as long as you use the same teaspoon or measure each time yourself. Thing is there is a wide margin for error with ferts and you will more than likely have to tweak the standard starting solution to suit your tank anyway as time goes on. I personally use the plastic cooking measuring spoons which you can buy as a set from most supermarkets for under a quid. I really wouldn't bother with the grief of weighing out the ferts it simply isn't necessary and just adds a level of complication that you can do without.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## CeeJay (1 Jan 2010)

Hi all
I used to weigh my powders, but that was too much faffing about.
I then 'borrowed' the wife's measuring spoons from the kitchen   . Haven't looked back since.
You could always treat yourself to some of these for the grand sum of Â£1.99   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6-WHITE-COLOUR-CO ... 791wt_1107


----------



## chris1004 (1 Jan 2010)

Yep there almost identical to the ones that I use but mine were 50p from Asda.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## padlock (1 Jan 2010)

so if i just use the same amount on the same spoon the whole time then i shoulod be ok? so how many teaspons of the three should i use as my base? i've decided to use 500 ml as the amount of water and have the two NPK in one bottle with the trace seperate, how many teaspoons should i use?

Thanks, paul


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Jan 2010)

This is for 60litres:
KNO3 - 1.5tsp > 500ml & dose 40ml 
KH2PO4 - 1/10tsp > 500ml & dose 40ml
Trace - 1tsp > 500ml & dose 40ml

All 3 times per week.


----------



## CeeJay (1 Jan 2010)

Hi all


			
				chris1004 said:
			
		

> Yep there almost identical to the ones that I use but mine were 50p from Asda.


Asda it is then


----------



## chris1004 (2 Jan 2010)

While your in there don't forget jugs @ 30p, buckets @ Â£1, hosepipe for water changing @ Â£1.99 for 20M, sodium bicarbonate @ 50p a large pot and a sieve for cleaning gravel @ 50p.   

Regards, Chris.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jan 2010)

Hi all, Chris has just pointed this out to me:



> > aaronnorth said:
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Thanks


----------



## padlock (3 Jan 2010)

so its 1 and a half for N, 1 quarter fpr P and 1 for trace? all in 500 ml bottles and 40ml dosed 3x weekly??
just to get it right


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jan 2010)

padlock said:
			
		

> so its 1 and a half for N, 1 quarter fpr P and 1 for trace? all in 500 ml bottles and 40ml dosed 3x weekly??
> just to get it right



correct


----------



## master_suprime (4 Jan 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new here, this is my first post!   
I see that you are very expertise about EI dosing. I have one question. I newer saw that someone mention number of plants in aquarium. If you have heavy planted aquarium, with fast growing plants (like riccia fluitans,hemianthus micranthemoides,pogostemon stelleta .. ) and 5 watts per gallon of lighting, can the uptake rate be bigger than 4ppm of nitrates per day (24h)?


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jan 2010)

master_suprime said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm new here, this is my first post!
> I see that you are very expertise about EI dosing. I have one question. I newer saw that someone mention number of plants in aquarium. If you have heavy planted aquarium, with fast growing plants (like riccia fluitans,hemianthus micranthemoides,pogostemon stelleta .. ) and 5 watts per gallon of lighting, can the uptake rate be bigger than 4ppm of nitrates per day (24h)?



Hi & welcome 

EI was calculated using a tank with about 6WPG T5 & unlimiting CO2 (no fish were used) to get the maximum uptake values, so you shouldn't need to worry.
However some people still add more, and go with 2x dosing if necassary, people are finding the PO4 a bit lean but ceg4048's tutorial on here is leaner on the PO4 dosing than others I have seen


----------

